# Curtains



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi All,

The search feature didn't throw up anything useful.
The family has just moved into a new place in the Villa and we need some curtains, can anyone give me a specific recommendation of somewhere that is quick, reliable and good value please? I would prefer them to come here, bring swatches an measure but if someone knows a shop then I guess I can drive The only recommendations so far are the general response 'Dragon Mart' with no specifics.

Thanks in anticipation

Paddy


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dragonmart! - plenty of curtain shops - all similar products and prices.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Call Mohammed on 050 745 1636. He was recommended to me, now I'm recommending him to you


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Stevesolar but I was hoping for something specific friends have said dragon mart but I rarely find what I want there, spend ages looking and I am always dubious of the quality.

BedouGirl, thanks very much this is exactly what I was hoping for, have you used him yourself?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TT365 said:


> Thanks Stevesolar but I was hoping for something specific friends have said dragon mart but I rarely find what I want there, spend ages looking and I am always dubious of the quality. BedouGirl, thanks very much this is exactly what I was hoping for, have you used him yourself?


Yes I have. He's well priced and efficient. I'm going to ask him if he can cover some seat pads too.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks BedouGirl, he has just been round, seemed a reasonable price so we will wait and see what the quality is like.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TT365 said:


> Thanks BedouGirl, he has just been round, seemed a reasonable price so we will wait and see what the quality is like.


Great.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TT365 said:


> Thanks BedouGirl, he has just been round, seemed a reasonable price so we will wait and see what the quality is like.


That's curtains for you then!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> That's curtains for you then!


Pull yourself together Steve Hahahaha


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks both you have really helped me out of a blind and saved me from curtain death...


...TAXI


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

TT365 said:


> Thanks both you have really helped me out of a blind and saved me from curtain death...
> 
> 
> ...TAXI


Open & shut case then


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you sure you've not been blinded by the light - musical reference here hahaha


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

For the record Mohammed delivered the curtains and blinds in 3 days and they seem excellent, just waiting for cushions now...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TT365 said:


> For the record Mohammed delivered the curtains and blinds in 3 days and they seem excellent, just waiting for cushions now...


Fantastic


----------

